# Walker/Catoosa County Rut Report



## jinx0760 (Oct 31, 2011)

I just wanted to start a side bar to see what everyone else is seeing.  It seems to me the rut is a little early.  In my 20+ years of hunting,  Thanksgiving thru Dec 10th was the peak of activity.  What are you seeing.....?


----------



## tjgregory (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm hunting on the family farm in Walker County.  I saw a swollen-necked eight-point buck sniffing around on 10/29.  I also found four scrapes clustered together in another area. On 10/30, I saw a young buck chasing a small doe through the same area where I saw the eight-pointer the day before.


----------



## AJLBucks (Oct 31, 2011)

Opening morning I had a 6 pt trailing 3 does pretty hard but other than that I haven't seen much. But I have heard a lot of talk of activity from others.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 31, 2011)

No scrapes yet but have been finding rubs as of 2 weeks ago....... Sae a lot of deer today but just Does, fawns and a couple of Button Bucks.............


----------



## HuntFan (Oct 31, 2011)

In Whitfield County weve seen one buck actually bull dogging a doe.  The rest seem to be looking but not trailing.  Opening weekend saw a bachelor group of young bucks.  My guess is the rut may be around the 20th if things continue & the weather stays cool.


----------



## Threadfin (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a place in catoosa ive had scrapes and rubs for three weeks and have seen a few small bucks behind does and i hunt a place in  walker county and havent come across any sign but its on the mtn and its always mid to late dec it seems to me


----------



## hunter nathan (Nov 2, 2011)

i been hunting very private land in northern catoosa county. seen no scrapes but seen bucks chasing does. also been seeing some brutes out in the battlefield in the evenings chasing some does. but in walker county up on taylors ridge i went sunday and seen a 5 pt chasing a doe but they were moving to fast for me to stop them


----------



## roll tide09 (Nov 2, 2011)

Im very lucky to hunt near the battlefield,and i missed one with my bow that would have went mid 130 s! And he was scent checking for does!That was 2 weeks ago,and now they are on the move!


----------



## roll tide09 (Nov 3, 2011)

Just drove through battlefield estates and seen a monster 8 or 10 running a doe on the golf course! Will be in the woods for sure in the morning!


----------



## hunter nathan (Nov 3, 2011)

if its the same deer ive seen in there its an 11pt. he is a hoss. ive honestly seen an ugly deer back towards alexander bridge road. and when i mean ugly just points everywhere. atleast a 15. he stays around the sod farm


----------



## roll tide09 (Nov 7, 2011)

the one that i missed was a 11pt with alot of mass and a crab clawed brow tine!he was very heavy horned!if it wasnt for the crab claw he would be a big 10!


----------



## Joe r (Nov 16, 2011)

not been in the woods for 5 days
going in the morning
good luck everybody!!


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 17, 2011)

Starting to find scrapes...... Looks like things are heating up....I usually see full Rut between Dec 10th and 25th..............


----------



## RustyJeep (Nov 18, 2011)

The rut is in full swing already.  I just shot an 8 pointer after he just got finished breeding a doe.


----------



## jinx0760 (Nov 18, 2011)

*Thats about as sure a sign...*



RustyJeep said:


> The rut is in full swing already.  I just shot an 8 pointer after he just got finished breeding a doe.



:trampoline:I am tickled to hear you got an 8 pointer!  I am sure he was tickled he got to breed first?


----------



## Jonathan86 (Nov 22, 2011)

Shot an older spike with no bottom teeth a week ago. Haven't seen anything else really. Hoping to see something Friday and Saturday.


----------



## larryhall70 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Walker/Catoosa hunting locations?*

Hey guys new to the forum and hope to gain some insight from everyone... I am fairly new to the hunting world... I am from catoosa county but currently live in walker. Do yall know of any good hunting locations to hunt for deer?


----------

